# It's 2009! What's for dinner in January!?



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

OK well it's the new year now! What are you and your family planning to have for dinner? Feel free to post breakfast or lunch as well!

Tonight we are having Sausage Gravy over Biscuits, Spinach & Cheese Scrambles, choice of fruit


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Tonight is breakfast for dinner.
French toast, bacon and eggs.
maybe pancakes instead of french toast.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Plans for the next few dinners:

Roast chicken, brussel sprouts and some potato side dish

Gf biscuits and sausage gravy, side of fruit

Black bean patties with rice and carrots


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight I'm going out with a friend and the boys are having ham and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll make black bean soup to go with leftover sausage balls and cheese and crackers from our New Year's Eve party last night.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

My goal for 2009 is to make more of what we eat at home. I would LOVE to make WAY more from "scratch".

The being said.

Tonight, we are having Filet Mignon and Stuffed Baked Potatoes from Omaha Steaks.

Mrs B


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

we are having what we have every year. black eyed peas and greens with cornbread. for good luck, right? (hoping so)


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbernstein* 
My goal for 2009 is to make more of what we eat at home. I would LOVE to make WAY more from "scratch".

The being said.

Tonight, we are having Filet Mignon and Stuffed Baked Potatoes from Omaha Steaks.

Mrs B

This is an awesome goal. This was our goal for 2008 and I'm happy to say we now cook 99% from scratch. Processed food is just not a part of our lives any more!







: We are happier, healthier, and love cooking.

My nutrition goal for 2009 is more fruits and veggies, instead of just a little bit at lunch and salad or crudites at dinner. More juicing etc. So we are going to have smoothies every morning for breakfast, and try to have a fruit and a veggie portion with every meal.

Tonight is seafood chowder, crusty homemade bread, and spinich salad with kiwi fruit and toasted pecans and a citrus dressing.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Ham
scalloped potatoes
corn bread
brocolli


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Miso soup with shrimp, scallions and shiitake mushrooms.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we would up getting pizza with my in laws.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Tonight:
13 bean hodgepodge (13 bean mix with diced canned tomatoes and lots of garlic)
all corn-bread (no white flour mixed in)
mustard greens with bacon

Tomorrow:
out for our date (probably burgers)

Saturday:
roast duck
brussells sprouts with pancetta
acorn squash

Then I need to make menus and shop for next week!


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sunday night my house is getting back together after six weeks of break, and we're making a big dinner of latkes and any other yumminess our families/friends send us back with.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

We had the standard (for our family anyway) dinner for New Years Day, went to MILs and had a great dinner with the family.

Ham
Black-eye Peas
Collard Greens
Corn Bread
Mashed Potatoes and gravy
Plus a few appetizers left over from last night.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Tonight we had Chicken and Black bean tacos, tomorrow I'm thinking Black Bean Chilli with ground Turkey and the day after Chicken Fajitas.

I have no idea for lunch tomorrow, today we had Tostada's.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, we had a strange day...

breakfast: yogurt and toast for dd, bagel for me
lunch (late due to extra long nap for mommy and dd): chocolate chip pancakes - made from scratch, so they aren't THAT bad, right???
Dinner: chicken cutlets, a broccoli-cheese quiche and a green salad with homemade dressing, all made by my aunt

I think tomorrow we are having eggplant parmagiana made by my mother. Having visiting family means lots of family meals and less cooking for me!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

It's Jan 2nd here already, & tonight we had grilled chicken breast & grilled zucchini, with potato/parsley/lemon juice/feta cheese salad & a side of quickly marinaded cucumbers.

That meal sounds kind of fancy, but was actually pretty quick to make. You just need the fresh ingredients on hand.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is panini's (with yesterday's leftover ham), and some veggie I haven't decided on yet.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I made a delicious black eyed pea dish yesterday with sausage, rice & veggies in it. But then my parents came and took us out to dinner.

So we'll eat the black eyed peas tonight. Mmm.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

My MIL gave me a pasta press for Christmas, so I think I'll use it tonight to make basil fettuccine! I'm so excited!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken schnitzel & some roasted veggie & either potatoes or rice....

and challah


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Well I made a delicious black eyed pea dish yesterday with sausage, rice & veggies in it. But then my parents came and took us out to dinner.

So we'll eat the black eyed peas tonight. Mmm.

can you tell me how you made this/ what's in it (exactly LOL) ? - I have two bags of frozen black eyed peas (It was BOGO at Publix Greenwise) and I can buy sausage at the kosher butcher next week....


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight we're having homemade pizza. Whole-wheat crust, olives, artichoke hearts, feta cheese. Mmm.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Not sure what I'm doing tonight, my oldest 2 are spending the night at grandma's so it's just DS and the baby with DH and I so maybe we'll order in. If not then I'm thinking about making garlic chicken with rice and asparagus


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

January 1 we had chicken fried deer steak, rice & gravy, field peas with snaps, and rolls.

Tonight we went out for dinner at a Mexican restaurant. I had chiles rellenos.







:


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
can you tell me how you made this/ what's in it (exactly LOL) ? - I have two bags of frozen black eyed peas (It was BOGO at Publix Greenwise) and I can buy sausage at the kosher butcher next week....

Here is the recipe I used, found it in our local paper. It was wonderful, but not the lowest fat thing you'll ever eat.









1/2 pd bacon
1 large onion
1 large bell pepper
2 stalks celery
2 tbl garlic
2 cans chicken stock (I used homemade)
1 pd smoked sausage
1 pd black eye peas (already soaked)
bay leaves
red pepper
thyme
1 14oz can tomatoes
rice (about 3 cups)

Cook bacon in dutch oven. Remove bacon (eat or store) and saute onion, pepper & celery in bacon grease. When onions are clear, add garlic

Add stock, sausage, peas & seasonings. Cover and simmer 2 hours.

Once beans are done add tomatos & cooked rice and cook uncovered on low (stirring to prevent sticking) for about 10 mins.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

thanks! this sounds good! I don't eat bacon so I'd just use olive oil...

to make it perfect for new years I'd add in chopped collards LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Here is the recipe I used, found it in our local paper. It was wonderful, but not the lowest fat thing you'll ever eat.









1/2 pd bacon
1 large onion
1 large bell pepper
2 stalks celery
2 tbl garlic
2 cans chicken stock (I used homemade)
1 pd smoked sausage
1 pd black eye peas (already soaked)
bay leaves
red pepper
thyme
1 14oz can tomatoes
rice (about 3 cups)

Cook bacon in dutch oven. Remove bacon (eat or store) and saute onion, pepper & celery in bacon grease. When onions are clear, add garlic

Add stock, sausage, peas & seasonings. Cover and simmer 2 hours.

Once beans are done add tomatos & cooked rice and cook uncovered on low (stirring to prevent sticking) for about 10 mins.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, last night I made pasta with basil in it from scratch and it was a huge hit! I served it with some butter, Parm cheese, and broccoli. Tonight I'm going to try out the pasta press again, my plan is to try whole wheat pasta with some garlic in it, use the press to make it into spaghetti, and I have some jarred garlic and onion spaghetti sauce. And a salad on the side.


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

wow there are so many yummy recipes in this thread already!! It would be ridiculous to quote all the ones that pique my interest but I'd like to send out a collective THANK YOU!

I have been making crockpot beef stew lately. My first batch of the year has been going since about midnight and I'm about to pop it in the fridge so hopefully I can skim the top before I reheat it for dinner. This one has potato & carrot. I'm planning to get tomato at the store today to add later .
I like to make tomato rice (adding a small can of tomato sauce at the end & letting it cook a little longer to thicken) and pour the stew over it!! Super delicious! Especially if the stew is missing potatoes, then the rice is just what it needs.

The other night I used some of the same things in sort of a hodge-podge. I started out knowing I needed to use potatoes and ground turkey and I was scratching my head like umm, how do these go together in something quick?? I figured it out! I cooked up diced potato & matchstick cut carrots in the frying pan, then set them aside & cooked ground turkey. Added some corn as well, mixed, heated it all some more, and seasoned with garlic, cumin, oregano, and all the usual characters.. it turned out well! Sort of a modified picadillo. I started out knowing I needed to use potatoes and ground turkey and I was scratching my head like umm, how do these go together in something quick?? I figured it out!

Then last night I made a red sauce to go with spaghetti squash. I've made this recipe a few times over the last few months and this time I varied significantly from it. Didn't have wine or several other ingredients but made a sort of similar freestyle sauce. I think it would have been good but the squash didn't cook all the way.. ? we kept putting it back into the oven and it was just ..crunchy. Finally we gave it a full hour in the oven and then put it into the fridge so I will probably try to salvage it tomorrow if I can.

happy cooking!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight we're going to a potluck at my parents house for the football game. I'm bringing an antipasto platter.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I think I'm going to make this tonight

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Easy-Ga...en/Detail.aspx

With some cheesy orzo and green beans


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We just ate leftovers last night instead of panini's.

Tonight is pasta carbonara, french bread and salads.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Last night we had salmon with prosciutto and lemon, pommes de terre anna, real sauerkraut, steamed asparagus and hollandaise.

Tonight it's homemade pizza and greens.


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

I have an easy peasy dinner in the crockpot right now.
I have ikea meatballs,2 large cans of tomato sauce,1/4 cup tomato paste,oregano and basil to taste,1/4 tsp sugar,pinch of salt and two pinches of black pepper.
Cook on low six hours then add 2 cups of boiling water and one package of orzo.cook on low for three more hours and you are done.

Yummy tomato meatball "risotto"
tomorrow we are having roast chickin with all the fixin's
*monday*: chicken soup with matzo balls
*Tues*:falling off the bone pork chops,rice,steamed spinach and baby carrots
*weds*:chicken florintine with egg noodles and broccoli
*thurs*:beef stew with brown rice
*fri*pasta pesto (I made enough to last us through the winter with my last basil purchase from the farmer's market
*sat*:grilled cheese,tomato soup and broccoli
*sun*:spagetti and meat sauce,spinach salad

week of jan 12th
*mon*homemade pizzas,cucumbers and carrots
*tues*garlic lime chicken,rice and edamame
*weds*crockpot meatloaf,mash potatoes,corn and peas
*thurs*baked potatoes with broccoli and melted cheddar on top.
(mac and cheese for the kids as they despise potatoes)
*fri*fish and chips with buttered petit pois
*sat*crockpot italian chicken rice and green beans
*sun*spagetti and meat sauce

that is as far as I have got


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we usually have fish tonight and I don't have any.... other than canned tuna. hmmm. we had fish cakes last week so I don't feel like making them again. I have to thinkof something.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

everything you are having for the next two weeks sounds yummy.

my kids hate potatoes too! what's UP with that? I though all kids liked potatoes LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minimunklemama* 
*thurs*baked potatoes with broccoli and melted cheddar on top.
(mac and cheese for the kids as they despise potatoes)


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

tonight either oven baked spicy cod or meatloaf
tomorrow roast chicken with mustard glaze

Last night we raided the pantry and found an old can of black beans, a jar homemade salsa from 2 summers ago and we had a half eaten bage of green mountain tortilla chips. Can you say nachos!!!! Yum!! just added some shredded cheddar cheese and put it all under the broiler. Just wish I had the makings for margaritas.....









Starting monday we are going to try to live out of the freezer for a while. We have meatballs, a stock pile of chicken bones, various frozen veggies, assorted cuts of beef, and chicken, some bread ends and a few casserol type dishes.


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
everything you are having for the next two weeks sounds yummy.

my kids hate potatoes too! what's UP with that? I though all kids liked potatoes LOL

Thanks
alot of the recipes are from my saving dinner book or off the flylady website.None of the meals take long to prep









how about tuna pasta with that tin o' tuna?
I mix a tin of tuna with two tablespoons of mayo,a squeeze of lemon juice,salt and pepper to taste.cook up a pound of pasta,we like fusilli as the tuna gets in the crevices,addsome frozen (or canned) corn,drain,mix all together and yum,srcum in my tum


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 

my kids hate potatoes too! what's UP with that? I though all kids liked potatoes LOL

My son does not like potatoes either. He will suffer thru the occasional french if he is *really* hungry but that is it.

Me on the other hand would take any kind of potato over the finest chocolate in the world.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
my kids hate potatoes too! what's UP with that? I though all kids liked potatoes LOL

Really?! My kids LOVE potatoes, any kind. The only other vegetable I can usually get them to eat is green beans but potatoes they love.

Well I ended up making Coca-cola Chicken with rice and green beans


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I have two potato-hating kids myself. Weird. I don't know how you can hate a potato.

Last night I cooked a Mexican casserole that ended up really odd-looking. It looked like...er, well, it looked like you might have already eaten it once before.







It was tasty, though, and we're even eating the leftovers for lunch in a few minutes!

Tonight DH is doing a "drunk" chicken on the grill (whole chicken with a can of beer inside), and I'm not sure what sides we'll have. Probably peas or beans of some kind, mac & cheese, and rolls.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

ChristyH, can you post a recipe for the Coca Cola chicken?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having kielbasa, potatoes and an undecided on veggie.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

chicken parm with homemade sauce.
maybe some bread along side and broccoli


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

rice, refried beans that I made with a can of pinto beans and a can of diced tomatoes (yum), and nachos.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
ChristyH, can you post a recipe for the Coca Cola chicken?

http://www.thecoca-colacompany.com/h...olachicken.pdf

It truly is that easy too! I add an onion to mine though also and cook mine in my Dutch oven in the oven at 350 for an hour. It was delicious!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight we had leftovers - just a hodgepodge of things we had eaten during the week.

Right now I have all of the bones plus some veggies and spices simmering away on the stove from the chicken we had yesterday. As soon as the stock is done I'll put it in the fridge because tomorrow I'm making chicken soup. Yum!


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Homemade Turkey and Noodles...joint effort between dh and I.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom* 
My son does not like potatoes either. He will suffer thru the occasional french if he is *really* hungry but that is it.

Me on the other hand would take any kind of potato over the finest chocolate in the world.









Ds will maybe eat a french fry or mashed potato on occasion, but really does not like potatoes much at all. He'll choose broccoli or carrots over a potato anyday. I thought he was the only one.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We were supposed to have steak, twice baked potatoes and salad tonight but I forgot to get the steak out of the freezer so I'm not sure what we're having.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Last night, we had spaghetti and a ceasar salad. Tonight, will most likely be "Mexican Night" which consists of guacamole and chips, shrimp fajitas and spanish rice - oh, and a couple of margaritas for H and I.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Last night we had BBQ grilled mesquite chicken (that was fun, BBQ'ing in the dark in 25F weather







) then I streamed broccoli, onions, bellpepper and I can't remember the other and added a teriyaki glaze to mine and younger dd's. Would have had rice if I'd thought about it before we were sitting down to eat









Tonight I'm not sure, probably the Chipotle chicken I have marinating in the fridge for the BBQ tonight but have to cook up 30 lbs of chicken breasts today so who knows.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about tonight yet. The pantry/fridge are pretty bare so I will probably make a run to the store at some point today. Last night, however, my SIL and I made a super yummy, spicy white chicken chili. It was SOOOO GOOD.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We're having brunswick stew tonight.

Last night was sausage blackeyed pea cornbread and salad.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight was spaghetti and meatballs. I had meatballs frozen from the last time I made them - yay!

I wanted to make extra sauce because I am making lasagna wednesday - so I used 3 cans of diced tomatoes, an onion, some garlic, a HUGE yellow squash, 2 zucchini, 2 carrots, some chiffonade of collards, and a scoop of pureed winter squash... and in the pot it didn't look like enough tomato to make it sauce (too many other veggies) & I only have one more can (which I am using tomorrow for that sausage & black eye pea recipe) - so I poured in a big can of progresso tomato basil soup LOL

(I got the soup for .15 cents after sale and coupon last week)

it came out good and I wound up with 12 cups of sauce in the end hahaha


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We had leftovers last night.

Tonight is sausage and onion pizza. And probably fruit.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am making the lovely sausage and black eyed pea casserole posted upthread. I added collards for even more new-yearsy-ness LOL

the butcher puts too much fennel in the sausage. bleh. I like a little but it is really overwhelming. I wonder if they'd make them special for me.

I will post a picture on the facebook dinner group in a few minutes.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I made chicken and dumplings last night but it took so long that I didn't have time to eat them so we are having them tonight.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night DH made an awesome soup from a 15-bean soup mix and deer sausage. It was really, really good. We had the leftovers for lunch today.

Tonight we're going out for seafood with my parents. I *really* dislike the restaurant that we're going to, so I'm not sure what I'll get there. It's my parents' favorite, so we're taking one for the team.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight we are having crab sandwich melts with a side of rotini pasta w/ broccoli & garlic


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I made rice pilaf, tamarind chicken curry and raita.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is hamburgers and fries (at the request of my 6 year old).


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight we are having blue cheese turkey burgers with salad and sweet potato fries.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

lasagna








:


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

A great mexican inspired meatloaf w/ blackbeans replacing some of the meat and salsa replacing the tomato paste.







:


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Spaghetti last night...tonight some girlfriends and I are going out to eat so the fam will probably have leftovers.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Beef Stroganoff over egg noodles


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Bacon and egg pie tonight. Tomorrow for date night, Thai steak salad. Ooh, need to defrost the steak.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Chicken cooked in the crockpot in bbq sauce and then shredded on high fiber buns. On the side, broccoli/carrots/cauliflower steamed with some cheddar melted over them. Dessert will be strawberries!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight I made chicken lasagna, green beans, corn, and garlic bread. The lasagna was a new recipe, and I didn't care for it much, but the kids and DH liked it.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight I'm not sure. I have 5 chicken leg quarters but no idea what to do with them??


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night was poppyseed chicken, rice and green beans.
tonight is roasted chicken, potatoes and carrots


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Tonight I'm not sure. I have 5 chicken leg quarters but no idea what to do with them??

I'd slather them with bbq sauce but my kids don't like that... so I'd just sprinkle on some herbs and roast them.

We are having falafel, hummus, babaganouj, israeli salad, and pita


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I'd slather them with bbq sauce but my kids don't like that... so I'd just sprinkle on some herbs and roast them.

We are having falafel, hummus, babaganouj, israeli salad, and pita

My kids love BBQ sauce so I might do that, but I'm making lentil and potato stew also so I think just roasting them might go better with that.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We had a super late lunch with my parents at Olive Garden and we are both still full. So I think we are skipping dinner tonight, and ds will have a bean and cheese burrito if he gets hungry.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I ended up making Chicken leg quarters marinated in Mojo and roasted in the oven with lentil and potato stew. It was sooooo good!


----------



## lovelysunlight (Jul 30, 2008)

We had yummy homemade chicken tortilla soup. We'll be having leftovers for supper tomorrow.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight we had chicken stir-fry. It came out pretty delicious!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

roast chicken - not sure of the sides.... I have yukon gold potatoes, rice, green beans, zuchinni, etc.... so - not sure which i'll make.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I took the rest of the Mojo marinade I had from yesterday and started marinating a bunch of chicken tenderloins for tonight. I didn't have time to marinate the other chicken last night for too long so I'm hoping these have alot of flavor since they've been in the fridge with it for 12 hours.
I'm going to bread them and fry them tonight, yum!!

Not sure what I'll serve with them yet, maybe mashed potatoes and asparagus

eta- scratch that, I'm thinking black beans and rice with maybe some fried plantains


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is spaghetti, french bread and salad.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Monday night was Cioppino (red italian seafood stew) with antipasta
Tuesday night was Chili over whole wheat elbows & corn bread
Wednesday night I made whole wheat veggie pizza & buffalo chicken pizza with salad
Thursday night we had pork & chick pea curry over brown rice

They were all delicious & I even lost weight, I'm a weight watcher!!!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight is pork chops, anyone have a good recipe? I don't usually make them.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyBuggles* 
Tonight is pork chops, anyone have a good recipe? I don't usually make them.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/r...ipe/index.html

I LOVE this recipe for pork chops! They come out awesome every time


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/r...ipe/index.html

I LOVE this recipe for pork chops! They come out awesome every time

Thanks! That seems pretty straightforward and yummy.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookiePie* 
Monday night was Cioppino (red italian seafood stew) with antipasta

How do you make the cioppino? I've seen it on tv (







), but never made it.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Last night, we had chicken curry over rice. It had cauliflower, this radish named muli, and peas in the curry.

Tonight is flat iron steak, salad, and baked potatoes. I have to make dh happy after the curry. LOL


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

christy inspired me and I made mojo marinated chicken. LOL

also lemony green beans, mushrooms and garlic

and roasted yukon gold potatoes

and challah


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

We had Bear Sausage/Sweet Potato Stew and Lefse with butter and raw honey!
Paula


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

my 8 year olds have a youth group function tonight so my 7 year old and I are going out to dinner together. probably sushi since we both love it


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't decided yet, but it will probably be pasta or soup of some sort!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is leftovers or fish. Dh's working and I don't feel like cooking much.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, I decided on Black Bean Tortilla Soup.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Zesty grilled ham steak, roasted potatoes and some veggies.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Well for lunch today we're having Pasta Carbonara and garlic bread followed by cherry cake with chocolate icing to celebrate my SIL's birthday. So, I'm thinking dinner will be VERY light! Maybe miso soup and salad...


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight is chicken/refried beans/cheese quesadillas with spanish rice







Yum!


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
How do you make the cioppino? I've seen it on tv (







), but never made it.

It is actually pretty easy. I sweat down a good sized onion in olive oil, when it is translucent I add about 4 cloves of crushed garlic, then red pepper flakes dried basil & oregano salt & black pepper. I always add my seasonings to the oil or fat in any recipe because it brings out so much more flavor!!! Then I add crushed tomatos & diced tomatoes & chicken stock I let it simmer for a while. Then I add a bag or 2 of frozen seafood medley. I usually just add it frozen but if you defrost if first it would take no time for it to cook through, it is pretty quick when it is frozen. You want to watch it at this point because once the seafood is cooked you want to serve it immeadiatly. Sprinkle with fresh chopped Italian parsley & pecorino romano cheese. Some crusty Italian bread & salad & it is a simple one pot meal. Another variation that I do is skip the chicken stock & use this as a seafood sauce over linguine. Either way my entire family is happy!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

wow - that sounds good & easy


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is fish, rice and stir fried broccoli, carrots and beans.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
My kids love BBQ sauce so I might do that, but I'm making lentil and potato stew also so I think just roasting them might go better with that.

Ooh, care to share that recipe??


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Ooh, care to share that recipe??

Sure! Here ya go
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=467877

I got it from the Lentil Thread, its the very first recipe on the first post. I made it the other day and it was sooooo good!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Sure! Here ya go
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=467877

I got it from the Lentil Thread, its the very first recipe on the first post. I made it the other day and it was sooooo good!

Sweet thanks!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight we're having a pork roast


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We were given a bunch of free frozen meat from a family member yesterday, but it's cuts I don't usually buy or prepare. So tonight I'm going to figure out something to do with boneless pork chops. I'm thinking maybe a basalmic glaze with brown rice & a veggie on the side.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we went to carabbas last night and I have basically 1 whole leftover pizza - half a tomato & basil and half a mushroom & eggplant.

I am going to serve that with tomato soup.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm making tofu stir fry with home-made tofu (courtesy of my dad







)


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Last night we had baked chicken breasts with bbq sauce, peas and sweetcorn. - I couldn't be bothered to make mashed potatoes aswell


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Tonight we're having a pork roast

can i ask what you had with it?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anne2008* 
can i ask what you had with it?

Oven roasted potatoes and green beans (my kids LOVE green beans so they are a very common side dish for us lol )


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
Well for lunch today we're having Pasta Carbonara and garlic bread

I want to make spaghetti carbonara! can you share your recipe please?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having taco soup and quesadillas tonight.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Not sure what we're doing tonight, maybe leftovers. I'm just not in the mood to cook


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a late doctor's appointment this evening, so I think we're just going to make pulled-pork sandwiches with some leftover carnitas from this weekend.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We're doing vension fajitas and pinto beans tonight


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I had a HUGE craving for steak today... so its NY Strips with a little bit of leftover pasta carbonara, steamed broccoli, and salad.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traceface* 
I want to make spaghetti carbonara! can you share your recipe please?

I used the recipe from the Pioneer Woman's website: http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...sta-carbonara/


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
I used the recipe from the Pioneer Woman's website: http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...sta-carbonara/

Um OMG that looks good! I tried to find that earlier today but couldn't find it on her site. After seeing your post I decided I needed to make Carbonara too but ended up with Martha Stewart's recipe instead. We'll see how it turns out but I am definitely making The Pioneer Woman's recipe soon too!


----------



## mamaspirit (Jan 8, 2008)

Tonight we are having veggie sushi, spring rolls and steamed brown rice.







:







:


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Last night we did chili over brown rice. Dh didn't even notice that I snuck veggies into the chili and that it was mostly beans, not meat!









Tonight I'm going to do chicken stuffed with brie and spinach, scalloped potatos and steamed broccoli.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I made something up for dinner tonight LoL

had some babaganouj that was going to go bad if it stayed in the fridge any longer - through some miscommunication I made babaganouj last week for dinner and DH bought some - so we ended up with way too much....

and all I had written on the calendar for dinner tonight was "pasta"... so I had the brilliant idea (LOL) to mix them together.

I prefaced the explanation to the kids when they asked me what's for dinner with... "you know how much you like eggplant parmesan?"

LOL

so I cooked one block of philly cream cheese with 2 cups of babaganouj and a generous amount of parmesan cheese and I cooked a box of ziti and tossed them together. I also had some leftover sauteed mushrooms and onions I decided to throw in.

ds told me I should "put it on youtube"

It was very delicious








:


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Pinto beans and cornbread tonight for DH and the kids are having leftovers. It's Bunco night for me so I get to eat out!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're going to my mom's and the kids will all do make your own pizzas and the adults are having stir fry.

We went out to Chili's last night. yum!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Tonight we will have Mediterranean Pasta and possibly rosemary foccacia if I make it anytime soon!


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

oooh I think I want to join this thread! It is so nice to get new ideas for meals!

I have some things to use up, so I am making lasagne with spinach, basil, and zuccini. I'll cook some onions and garlic and add a bunch of herbs and a bit of wine and balsamic vinegar to tomato paste for the sauce. I also have some cheese (from a failed yogurt attempt) that I'll use instead of ricotta. I wish I were making my own noodles, but alas. I'm too lazy!

I made up some Caesar salad dressing the other day, so we'll probably have a salad to go along with it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is bbq chicken for dh and I, chicken nuggets for the boys, roasted potatoes and some fresh veggies for all of us.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a mix of white and pinto beans in the crockpot cooking, I'm going to make them into a bean and spinach soup for dinner. This afternoon the kids and I are going to bake rolls from scratch. Yum!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight I think we are going to have steak with potatoes and another veggie but I'm not sure which one yet.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

roast chicken with a veg & a starch. not sure what those will be yet LOL


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We went out last night, to an *awesome* local restaurant called The Flying Burger. (It's mostly seafood, although they do have really great burgers.)

Tonight DD wants to make blueberry pancakes, and I'm making sausage, too. I might try a whole wheat recipe for the pancakes. Anyone have a good one?


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

I am thawing ground moose meat for burgers tonight and we have avocado to put on them. I think I'll also cut up potatoes and roast them and have a salad or some vegetable.

I am also going to make some leek and potato soup to have for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

What a great idea! I'm new around here, but I'm definitely subscribing to this one!







:

Last night was deer sausage, perogies (I fried up some onions and mushrooms for mine - dh and ds1 won't touch them with a ten foot pole) and steamed broccoli. Tonight we had Cauliflower Soup (recipe from thepioneerwoman.com) homemade biscuits, and just because it's Friday, I made a pan of brownies and served them with icecream. Hit the spot! (though not the most nutritious!)


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We got a new tv yesterday and dh and I were so busy playing wii on it that we totally forgot to cook dinner.









I think tonight we'll do gumbo over brown rice. I have a yummy recipe but it takes a long time to prep and cook, it's perfect for a cold Saturday when we are hanging around the house. Now, if I can just get dh to go to the store for me.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night I roasted a whole chicken over cut up carrots, yukon gold potatoes, and leeks. It was delicious.

tonight I'll make fish cakes.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know about tonight. I'm getting sick, working part of the day and then painting this afternoon so I told dh he needed to decide what he was doing for dinner.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tacos with rice and refried beans tonight! I needed something easy

Last night we had ribeye's with shrimp and potatoes, so yummy!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I am not feeling well and I can't decide which to fix: fried liver 'n onions 'n peppers or homemade broccoli pepperoni pizza. Neither sounds terribly appealing to me right now.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had Portabella Penne Casserole, but I changed it up a bit. It's a vegetarian recipe which I'm always looking for more of. If you want to see, there are pics and the recipe here... http://cookingformyfamily.blogspot.c...casserole.html


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Last night we ate breakfast-type food. Scrambled eggs with cheese, over roasted potatoes, biscuits with jam. Tonight will probably be corn on the cob, some whole grain rice pilaf, and balsamic glazed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We are going to have left over gumbo, mmm that stuff is good.

I'm thinking about making a dessert, something with apples since I have a bunch that are getting soft. Apple cobbler or apple pie maybe.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Tonight's our breakfast for dinner night - I am making a dutch baby pancake and eggs and morningstar farms sausage


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

We had a taco dinner fundraiser for dd1's school last night. Tonight I need to do something with some chicken I thawed out! Probably chicken, couscous and brussels sprouts.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I just did spaghetti tossed with pesto and baked potatoes. Way easy... Definetly a 'I don't feel like cooking/don't know what to make meal!!'


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

We had church tonight we afterwards we went to a local Cajun restaurant, I had a shrimp poboy and DH had crawfish etoufee. Yum!!


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Tonight dp is making red curry with veggies for dinner!


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

lazy night- we had oatmeal


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I've felt uninspired when it comes to cooking but I do love most anything posted at Wondertime by Catherine Newman. I especially love the soy-glazed tofu and also the carrot salad. Very easy, fast, nutritious foods. Yum!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Got my meal plan together for the week. Still trying to use up some frozen meat I was given that is not the kind of stuff we usually eat! But we had a couple of great meals last week, so I'm excited to branch out again.









Tonight - bbq country style ribs, baked beans & green beans w/ roasted red peppers

Tuesday - make your own taco salad

Wed - tuna burgers w/ avacado sauce and sweet potato fries

Thurs - crockpot pork chops over brown rice with sauteed broccoli & carrots


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight is breakfast for dinner

Breakfast potatoes
Eggs and cheese
Sausage
Alton Brown's French Toast (YUM!!!)

I have refried beans too in case someone wants a breakfast burrito!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

cashew chicken broccoli stirfry


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Leek and Potato soup with squash and fresh whole wheat bread


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Saturday dh ordered pizza since I was sick and our 2 year old was pukey.

Sunday, I don't even remember what we had, leftovers of some kind I think.

Last night was fried potatoes and hot dogs.

Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight it's Chicken cutlets, mashed potatoes and green beans (I seriously can't serve a meal without green beans or my kids would freak)


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Last night was homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. Tonight I'm thinking about beef stroganoff.


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

yesterday was hotdogs

tonight is chicken garlic parsley kievs, onion rings, tomatoes and bread


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

beef stew


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Tonight hubby isn't home for dinner, and we're pressed for time, so we're having some fresh tortellini I picked up from the store with some homemade tomato sauce (I had it frozen). Also having garlic bread and a salad. Tomorrow we're having honey garlic meatballs (made with ground deer, moose or elk - whichever I pull from the freezer first!), brown rice and broccoli.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Well we were going to have steak fajitas tonight but I just realized I didn't take any steak out. No one's going to be home utnil 4ish either.

So I think we'll do pizza and salads instead.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Wednesday nights are Awana's at church and they serve dinner there (I love not having to cook 1 night a week) On the menu tonight is Baked Spaghetti and Salad









Tomorrow we have another church function visiting a retirement home and we bring them dinner. Sandwiches, pasta salas and dessert for tomorrow

Not sure about Friday but I just saw a recipe for 5-spiced ribs that I am now just dying to make


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i pulled a white lasagna out of the freezer and I want to sautee some veggies for a side dish....


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Last night was a veggie-lentil soup & chicken caesar salad
Tonight I'm not sure, it's about time to figure it out tough. That is why I came here looking for some inspiration! Any interesting ideas for ground chicken?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Last night we had my personal fav - black beans and rice!! Mmm soo good!! And theres lots of leftovers so I get to have'm for lunch this week! Yay!!

Tonight is lasagna - with venison







Should be yummy


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

CP - here's a list I made once for ideas of ways to use ground beef. it should all work for ground chicken









burgers
meatballs
meat sauce
meatloaf
chili
shephard's pie
sloppy joes
stuffed cabbage
runzas

I know there have been threads done in the past too - I'll do a search for you.

also I found a fun site once with "meatballs from around the world" recipes and we have had fun making quite a few of those. we generally serve those different ones over rice.

here's that site http://www.inmamaskitchen.com/food_i...MEATBALLS.html

and I am searching for the ground beef threads I've seen on here....


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookiePie* 
Last night was a veggie-lentil soup & chicken caesar salad
Tonight I'm not sure, it's about time to figure it out tough. That is why I came here looking for some inspiration! Any interesting ideas for ground chicken?

White chicken chili! Mmmm

Meatballs over rice or noodles

Season with the spices you like for tacos and use in burritos, or ontop of a taco salad

Hamburgers ... I







ground chicken/blue cheese hamburgers!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ht=ground+beef

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ht=ground+beef

here are two I just found in a search. I know there ar more....


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tonight is a roast dinner (yum!) fresh whole roast chicken, mashed potato, roast potatoes, other roast veggies, peas and gravy.







:

Tomorrow will be chicken and vegetable casserole, using the chicken meat left-over from today and some fresh veggies. I'll also make some mashed potato to eat with it, and serve some bread to eat soaked in the gravy.







:


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Last night was hamburger stroganoff. Tonight I haven't QUITE decided yet (I need to start meal planning!) but it will either be soup (cabbage soup) or chicken something-or-the-other.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok tonight is the steak fajitas, steak is thawing now! We'll have rice too and the boys get quesadillas.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't decide between stir-fry with sweet brown rice, curried vegetables and chicken and naan, or bean soup with bread... I better decide quick so if I need to I can put the beans on to cook!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night we had burgers and hot dogs and steak fries.

tonight we had roast chicken, roasted potatoes, and roasted brocolli


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I ended up fixing curried vegetables and naan. DH and the kids LOVED it! It was a huge hit! I think I'll have to put it into my regular rotation.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight was pizza

Tomorrow I'm making Milk braised Pork Roast with mashed potatoes and asparagus. YUM!!


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tonight is pepperoni or cheese pizza

Alyantavid can I ask why do you and your dh eat different foods to your sons?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Sometimes, its because we eat things with cheese or milk or some other dairy product the boys can't have. Sometimes its things they don't like, like fajitas. Most of the time, we all eat the same thing, but I'm not going to force them to eat something they hate if it takes me 2 minutes to make a quesadilla instead.

Tonight, I'm not sure. Dh won't be home, so I'm not making the steak he wanted. I think I'll let the boys decide.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i need to make room in my ridiculously overstuffed freezer so I have decided to eat a frozen meal one time a week.

tonight I found a tomato veggie soup I had made and frozen in there LOL. I am mixing it with some more leftover sauteed veggies I had in the fridge and serving it over whole wheat penne. should be yummy


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Sometimes, its because we eat things with cheese or milk or some other dairy product the boys can't have. Sometimes its things they don't like, like fajitas. Most of the time, we all eat the same thing, but I'm not going to force them to eat something they hate if it takes me 2 minutes to make a quesadilla instead.

Gotya! I know what that's like too because my ds can't have cows milk, eggs or anything with nuts.







:

Today we are eating at my parents house, mom's making sweet n sour chicken with rice I think.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight we get to go out! My sister offered to watch the kids and gave us a gift certificate to our favorite cajun restaurant


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is pork roast, mashed potatoes and mixed veggies.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Salmon, broccoli and quinoa pilaf. Our normal quick, Sunday night fare.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Just did our meal plan for the week.

Tonight is Beef wellington bundles with leftover grilled steak, salad on the side.

Monday - savory beef & mushroom noodles, broccoli & carrots on the side.

Tuesday - chicken & mushrooms in a sour cream sauce over brown rice, green beans & roasted red peppers on the side

Wed - Shepard's pie, loaded with veggies

Thursday - honey mustard chicken on whole wheat buns w/ lettuce & tomato, roasted sweet & red potatos with onion on the side


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night we had bagels, lox, tuna salad & egg salad

tonight we are having matzah ball soup with mini meatballs & lots of veggies


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is bbq pork sandwiches and roasted potatoes.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Tonight we're having creamy baked chicken, brown rice, and peas and carrots. Tomorrow we're going out with the inlaws for pasta, and Wednesday will be elk roast, done in the slow cooker, with mashed potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight we had chicken spaghetti


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm making enchiladas


----------



## OrganizeAnything (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice, Roast Beef, and Chickpea Salata









_________________________________________________
Don't Agonize, Organize! - www.organizeanything.com


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I have two mushy bananas and I got two dozen eggs on sale yesterday, so I'm thinking dinner will be a breakfast meal: banana bread and scrambled eggs, with oranges on the side.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I've got a yummy beef-cabbage stew in the crockpot....it's a chilly day!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
I have two mushy bananas and I got two dozen eggs on sale yesterday, so I'm thinking dinner will be a breakfast meal: banana bread and scrambled eggs, with oranges on the side.

I have to brag on myself - this simple dinner turned out amazing! I ended up making a turkey-dill-spinach frittata instead of plain scrambled eggs, and I used raw sugar in the muffins instead of regular sugar. It was all fabulous! I need to do breakfast for dinner more often!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, we've been having themed meal plans week-by-week. Last week was curries. We couldn't think of a theme for this week, but DH wanted egg foo yung last night (or as my family calls it, egg foo bar), so we decided this week's theme was food that begins with E, F or B. 'Cause we're cool like that.

So tonight is baba ganoush and flatbreads. (I just made chapattis and the focaccia is rising ; the eggplant has been roasted and seared, but I haven't found a definite recipe yet for the dip).

Then tomorrow we're having fish and fries, and frittata the day after.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having spicy trout hoagies and fries. And probably something healthy too, like fresh fruit or veggies.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having tacos tonight.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

we've all been sick this week and dh is out of town so we've barely been eating anything. But tonight I feel 100% better (kids are still a little under the weather)
So for me it's Chinese take out! (hey I'm still too weak to cook







)

And for the kids it's soup


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Ds is going to a local event with a friend until 9:30pm, so dh and I are going out for buffalo wings and beers.









Tomorrow will be make your own pizzas on homemade whole wheat pizza dough .. maybe if I put enough veggies on mine it will balance out all the wings I'm going to eat tonight!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Last night we had a stovetop tuna-noodle kind of thing....it was yummy. I'm still not sure about tonight. Probably bean soup of some sort.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having cow pies (a hamburger, rice, cream of mushroom soup mix) with mashed potatoes and corn. The boys will have something else, pizza maybe.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm making homemade spinach fettuccine with (jarred) alfredo sauce, and baking a loaf of sourdough wheat bread to serve with garlic butter. YUM! My parents and sister are coming over, so I don't think I'll make a dessert because my dad doesn't eat desserts anymore... but we're going to watch a movie after the kids go to bed and I'll probably pop popcorn then.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we ate out tonight - at the bonefish grill

I just realized I haven't posted since tuesday...

last night was chicken, roasted potatoes and roasted brocolli
thursday was quiche - basil & tomato
wednesday was bakied ziti with pureed veggies for the sauce


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Last night was taco salad and tonight I made GF Pizza, took 4 HOURS to make but its worth it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We did pizza for the boys Saturday night and dh and I just snacked out of the fridge.

Last night, we did snacks at a superbowl party.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tacos tonight for dinner! DH is out of town and for some reason when he is gone I lose my thrill of cooking a meal, the kids just don't get as excited when I cook something really good


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Sunday was bagels & egg salad
monday was hot dogs and hamburgers & steak fries & roasted broccoli
tonight is broccoli cheese soup and home made bread


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I was planning on fixing fried rice, but DH is several days behind on the dishes and both sides of the sink are so full I can't even wash the rice cooker.







: I guess I'll clear it enough to wash the cooker and start the rice, and I'm pretty sure the wok is clean. I plan on adding veggies and egg to the rice when I fry it.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Last night we had tacos

Tonight we're having steaks, twice baked potatoes and green beans


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Sunday: Brown rice pasta with Italian chicken sausage, spinach and sun dried tomatoes
Yesterday: Cuban black beans, coconut peas and brown rice, sweet potato and spinach salad
Tonight: Trader Joe's chicken sausage, white rice (unusual for me but I am sick and didn't feel like anything else or waiting for brown rice to cook), broccoli and carrots
Tomorrow: Out at my brother's house
Thursday: Home-made salmon burgers with jalapeno-garlic mayo, chips with guacamole


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

New thread for February http://www.mothering.com/discussions...3#post13126953


----------

